# Pros and cons of snowplowing



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

I started a landscaping company this spring. Four or so customers have asked me about plowing also. I have told them all no. But am having regrets. The up side is i could make a few bucks and grow plow business. The downside is the amount of responsibility of doing the job and related activities. Snow, ice, salt, cold , holidays and possible break down. The positives vs negatives is just not working for me. I just wanted to know if theres any great advice to push me over to the dark side of wanting to plow? I just keep thinking about being cozy in bed then dreading about getting up to plow. Also thinking my mind would be consumed with watching and worrying about the wheather. (I felt really bad telling one customer no last night) Any advive would be great. Thanks.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You just bought a snowplow no?
How do you pay / recoup costs on plow?


Need any more advice or is that suffice?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

* Insurance cost would increase due to increased exposure to liability 
* People would rather have one contractor to cover all four seasons.
* If you comfortably make it through winter financially why plow?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You just bought a snowplow no?
> QUOTE]
> And was talk aboot lettering it to use for advertising.... Pretty sure if someone saw Joe Blow Lawn Service with a fone number on a snow plow they'd thing Joe Blow plows snow.....
> Another spun on misleading advertising... Restaurant sign with a Black Angus Steer with "The Graze" on the side of it but the only serve vegan stuff......


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Restaurant sign with a Black Angus Steer with "The Graze" on the side of it but the only serve vegan stuff......


I don't see the issue. They are showing you that you'll be eating the same stuff that the steer do. Perfectly sensible.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I don't see the issue. They are showing you that you'll be eating the same stuff that the steer do. Perfectly sensible.


Maybe to a hipster or Chowdeer Head....


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Maybe to a hipster or Chowdeer Head....


It's "chowda" you heathen


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

let's not ruin another thread...if the OP is serious then let's keep the discussion going. if not, we can remove.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> You just bought a snowplow no?
> How do you pay / recoup costs on plow?
> 
> Need any more advice or is that suffice?


I saved money from mowing lawns to purchase plow for my personal driveway. I have enough $ put away to make it through winter. I have dreams of using it the rest of my life. If i use it on around town. My truck and plow will rust at a high rate. I have been trying to stay off the salted roads since owning my truck. I wash and put in garage when ever i do go out in the salt. I feel my hard work in preserving my truck will be in vain. I was thinking about maybe buying another older truck and starting next year. But then i will be really upside down financially. Just trying to figure out how to justify plowing for others. Guess i am worried my stuff will rust faster and break not offsetting the money i can recoup. Thanks again


----------



## BIG (Aug 23, 2014)

If you charge the right rate you will be able to replace/repair your truck or plow as needed and still make profits.

Sounds like your not the snow plow type of guy. Nothing wrong with it find other work to keep you busy or make enough doing lawns and take winter's off.

I personally don't like snow removal. I got into it kind of like you. My lawn clients asking about snow removal. I wish I never did. I want to get out but it keep sucking me back in. Just drop a few thousand on new gear myself for this season.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

jasburrito said:


> I saved money from mowing lawns to purchase plow for my personal driveway. I have enough $ put away to make it through winter. I have dreams of using it the rest of my life. If i use it on around town. My truck and plow will rust at a high rate. I have been trying to stay off the salted roads since owning my truck. I wash and put in garage when ever i do go out in the salt. I feel my hard work in preserving my truck will be in vain. I was thinking about maybe buying another older truck and starting next year. But then i will be really upside down financially. Just trying to figure out how to justify plowing for others. Guess i am worried my stuff will rust faster and break not offsetting the money i can recoup. Thanks again


why would you put your business name on your plow like you said last week? Or have you changed your mind 

rust at a high rate? I've got a 10 year old plow that's got minimal rust on it. Take care of your stuff it'll take care of you.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I am one who loved plowing snow. The plowing part that is.

The needy customers, breakdowns, worrying about what the weather was actually going to do, no shows from employees, no shows from subs, machines that won't start, frozen salt piles, gelled fuel, store owners complaining about slick entrances... then complaining about salt being tracked into their store, blizzards, blowing snow, plowing before the grass was frozen, being guilty for damage until proven innocent, then... getting paid for all the money you have out and having to fight over it or chase it.

Other than those things it was great!


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> why would you put your business name on your plow like you said last week? Or have you changed your mind
> 
> rust at a high rate? I've got a 10 year old plow that's got minimal rust on it. Take care of your stuff it'll take care of you.


I am getting my plowed lettered though. My wife said i am so fake with getting my logo on plow. I laughed. Its just too good of a way for me to advertise my lawn company. I will just tell everybody my plows only for my shop. My truck and plow are already about ten years old. And i kinda wanna keep um another 15/20 ish. But maybe thats unrealistic. Thanks again


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

jasburrito said:


> I am getting my plowed lettered though. My wife said i am so fake with getting my logo on plow. I laughed. Its just too good of a way for me to advertise my lawn company. I will just tell everybody my plows only for my shop. My truck and plow are already about ten years old. And i kinda wanna keep um another 15/20 ish. But maybe thats unrealistic. Thanks again


How will that get you more lawn jobs?
seeing as the folks who call from seeing your # on the "plowed" want snowremoval ,not their lawns mowed.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Pro: you can make $40K in 2 months.
Con: it will cost you $400K to accomplish that.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> . I laughed. Its just too good of a way for me to advertise my lawn company.


Then why in the world would you do it?
Who is thinking lawn care in the middle of winter?.....kinda like fire, ready, aim ain't it?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

EWSplow said:


> Pro: you can make $40K in 2 months.
> Con: it will cost you $400K to accomplish that.


Sounds like farming...

Best way to end up with a million bucks from farming is to start with two million...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

jasburrito said:


> My truck and plow are already about ten years old. And i kinda wanna keep um another 15/20 ish.


If you are able to turn your mowing hobby into a business someday, you will learn that that is dumb.


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

The general public has seen my lawn signs and trailer around town. I will take pictures of lettered plow and put them on website and advertising. People will think wow abc company has a plow too! Its like a real company. I can trust them. Lol.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

jasburrito said:


> People will think wow abc company has a plow too! Its like a real company. I can trust them. Lol. (Bird and i have been brainstorming ideas)


How is that making it a "real" company?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Watching...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Pro,
Nothing makes me happier to be alive than repairing a snowplow under a streetlight, During a blizzard at 3 AM time on x-mass eve.

Con,
Actually taking enjoyment out of plowing in a vehicle


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Watching yard signsand lettered plows...wish I'd have thought of that


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Jas you’re going to be here all winter right?

I hope so, your posts are golden!


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

jasburrito said:


> I am getting my plowed lettered though. My wife said i am so fake with getting my logo on plow. I laughed. Its just too good of a way for me to advertise my lawn company. I will just tell everybody my plows only for my shop. My truck and plow are already about ten years old. And i kinda wanna keep um another 15/20 ish. But maybe thats unrealistic. Thanks again


you know, I'm trying to give you the benefit of the doubt, but with posts like this, it is kinda hard to do. people offer suggestions, you shoot them down and you seem set on not plowing for a living in the winter so, I am only to assume that you are trolling here. so, if that's the case, no need to continue

thanks


----------



## jasburrito (Jul 9, 2014)

dieselss said:


> How is that making it a "real" company?


You guys ki!! me. I laughed so much. Its all perception on what number a possible customer is gonna call. Thanks again.


----------

